# Calibre Press 2004 Street Survival Tactical Edge Seminar



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Calibre Press 2004 Street Survival Tactical Edge Seminar

PORTLAND, ME
NOVEMBER 9-10, 2004

Maine Public Safety Training Consultants, Inc., in cooperation with Calibre Press, invites you and your fellow officers to attend the Tactical Edge Street Survival Seminar at the Verrillo's Restaurant and Portland Convention Center. Maine Public Safety Training Consultants, Inc. will provide coffee and rolls each morning, afternoon refreshments, and lunch each day.

This seminar will teach you to:

* Meet the challenge of committing to peak performance
* Uncover the strategies of winning vs. surviving
* Win against an active shooter
* Off-duty survival and deadly force decision-making
* Use your physiological and psychological differences to your advantage
* Train the mind through crisis rehearsal
* Identify risks associated with career criminals
* Handle terrorism in your backyard

REGISTER DIRECTLY WITH MAINE PUBLIC SAFETY TRAINING CONSULTANTS, INC.

To register by:
Phone: 207-751-3296
Email: [email protected]

Mail: MPSTC, Inc.
PO Box 675
Brunswick, ME 04011-0675

SEMINAR LOCATION:

Verrillo's Convention Center
155 Riverside St.
Portland, ME 04103
(Located directly off of Maine Turnpike Exit 48 -
formally Exit 8)

HOTEL INFORMTION:

Howard Johnson Plaza Hotel
155 Riverside St.
Portland, ME 04103
Resv: (207) 774-5861
www.hojoportland.com
$56 - double room

Super 8 Motel
208 Larrabee Road
Westbrook, ME 04092
Resv: (207) 854-1881
$49 - double room (1-4 people)

Call the hotel directly and ask for Calibre Press Street Survival Seminar for this discounted room reservation rate.

Group Discounts:
* 5-14 Registrations - save 10%
(use promotional code GRP)
- OR -
* 15 or more registrations - save 15%
(use promotional code GRPI)

Bring Public Safety ID. Seminar barred to civilians, except: adult family members and authorized agency personnel. No-shows forfeit fees. US FUNDS ONLY.

*Training may be tax deductible, see your tax consultant.

Seminar Hours 8AM - 5PM

Mail MPSTC, Inc.
PO Box 675
Brunswick, ME 04011-0675
PORTLAND, ME

Pricing Days 1&2 $210
Spouse Cost @ $125

Click the link below to download a PDF version of our order form. 
http://www.calibrepress.com/email/CP2004_PortlandME_fax.pdf


----------

